# ButtonGroup, Checkbox, A oder B oder gar nix



## Weisswurst (28. Feb 2009)

Hi!

Bin grad in das Problem reingelaufen, dass ich zwei CheckBoxen habe, die sich dank ButtonGroup gegenseitig ausschliessen. Sehr schön. Leider brauch ich auch die Möglichkeit, dass gar keine der CheckBoxen selektiert ist.
Geht das irgendwie mit der ButtonGroup ohne explizit eine dritte CheckBox einzubauen die eben sagt "keins von beidem"?

Thx
Grüße
Wurst


----------



## Marco13 (28. Feb 2009)

Mit 'ner ButtonGroup geht das so glaubich(!) erstmal nicht. (Sicherheit diesbezüglich bringt ein Blick in die API). Aber es wäre kein Problem, sich so eine SpecialButtonGroup selbst zu schreiben. Effektiv würde man (im Pseudocode) sowas machen wie

```
checkbox0.addActionListener(...
    if (checkbox0.isSelected()) checkbox1.setSelected(false);
}
checkbox0.addActionListener(...
    if (checkbox1.isSelected()) checkbox0.setSelected(false);
}
```


----------



## Ebenius (1. Mrz 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Code oben fehlerhaft ist, finde ich es schöner, die ButtonGroup zu nutzen, da diese auf ButtonModel und nicht auf Buttons arbeitet. So oder so ähnlich sollte's gehen: [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]new ButtonGroup() {
  @Override
  public void setSelected(ButtonModel m, boolean b) {
    if(!b && super.isSelected(m)) {
      clearSelection();
    }
    super.setSelected(m, b);
  }
};[/HIGHLIGHT]

Ebenius


----------



## Weisswurst (2. Mrz 2009)

Sehr cool!
Danke Ebenius


----------

